# Just bought a Vision Pro C Series and its INCREDIBLE!!



## smokefever (Feb 17, 2014)

Hey everyone, been a while since I posted last.  I just went out and bought a Vision Grills Pro C Series Kamado Grill and it is absolutely incredible.  I had to work after I put it together, but yesterday on my day off I broke it in pretty good.  Here is a pic of it on my patio. . . 













VisionProCSeries.jpg



__ smokefever
__ Feb 17, 2014






So we had some company over and I bought a strip loin and had some chicken thighs marinating.  After cleaning and cutting the Strip, I rubbed a few steaks and cranked up the Vision.  It took 15 minutes and the temp was at 700 with 14 inches of snow on the ground.  I put the Chicken on the bottom rack (mistake) and after going to turn the steaks 1/4 turn I noticed the skin on the chicken was already getting charred.  I moved it to the top rack, put the pizza stone on the bottom rack and all was good.  I have a culinary background spanning 17 years and have always grilled some pretty incredible steaks.  These however, were the most amazingly flavored steaks I have ever eaten.  All of the layers of flavor were locked in and the steaks were so juicy it was almost unbelievable. 













SteaksonVision.jpg



__ smokefever
__ Feb 17, 2014


















SteaksVision2.jpg



__ smokefever
__ Feb 17, 2014






I have the Large Adjustable Rig and R&B Oval Stone heading my way, so I'll be doing a 5# brisket on this bad boy tomorrow along with a pizza for the kids.  Stay tuned!!


----------



## noshrimp (Feb 17, 2014)

Wow, looks like an awesome cooker. I heard they get hot but 700 in the snow is powerful. You should be able to make some incredible pizza at that temp. Congrats on your new rig.

Noshrimp


----------



## smokefever (Feb 17, 2014)

noshrimp said:


> Wow, looks like an awesome cooker. I heard they get hot but 700 in the snow is powerful. You should be able to make some incredible pizza at that temp. Congrats on your new rig.
> 
> Noshrimp


Thank you very much!  Yeah I'm pretty excited about it.  I researched for around 6 months before pulling the trigger on this thing.  What sold me was the removable ash pan.  I really didn't feel like raking ashes every couple of uses.  After reading TONS of reviews, a lot of concern was about how air tight this cooker is.  Apparently in the other Pro models, too much air gets in through the electric starter port.  Since I had it wide open, I didn't really get to test whether or not there would be the same issue with this one.  I'll find out tomorrow when I do a brisket, so fingers crossed it works like a charm


----------



## foamheart (Feb 17, 2014)

SmokeFever said:


> Thank you very much!  Yeah I'm pretty excited about it.  I researched for around 6 months before pulling the trigger on this thing.  What sold me was the removable ash pan.  I really didn't feel like raking ashes every couple of uses.  After reading TONS of reviews, a lot of concern was about how air tight this cooker is.  Apparently in the other Pro models, too much air gets in through the electric starter port.  Since I had it wide open, I didn't really get to test whether or not there would be the same issue with this one.  I'll find out tomorrow when I do a brisket, so fingers crossed it works like a charm


Beautiful pit! You know they should give you an open tab at the local butcher good for one week when you buy one. You should break that baby in on them! Sweet pit man, congrats!


----------



## smokefever (Feb 18, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Beautiful pit! You know they should give you an open tab at the local butcher good for one week when you buy one. You should break that baby in on them! Sweet pit man, congrats!


Hey Foam, thanks a lot!  If only the butcher was that kind  :)  I usually just run to Sams Club and buy the whole primal and cut it myself.  Saves the cost of someone else doing it for me.  I'm waiting on some wood chunks and some accessories to come today and I'll be firing it up for some test runs on different meat.  I gotta convince the wife to let me stock up the freezer now with a bunch of goodies


----------



## marauder (Apr 24, 2014)

just saw your  Kamado it is a wonderful thing ! ive been using mine for a little over a month .... well guess the other smokers i have are gonna have to go ! it is  the best so far ive used!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks for bumping this up, Marauder!!  I missed it the first time around!!

Awesome looking Steaks!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It looks a lot like my Son's BGE, and judging by those Steaks it does a Fantastic Job-----With your help of course!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## smokefever (Apr 24, 2014)

MARAUDER said:


> just saw your  Kamado it is a wonderful thing ! ive been using mine for a little over a month .... well guess the other smokers i have are gonna have to go ! it is  the best so far ive used!


It sure is, best purchase I have ever made.  I was originally planning on the BGE, but once I saw this in TrueValue and saw the differences my mind was made up.  I saved over $400 and all the accessories came with it, awesome!!


Bearcarver said:


> Thanks for bumping this up, Marauder!!  I missed it the first time around!!
> 
> Awesome looking Steaks!!!
> 
> ...


Bear, this is a pretty amazing little setup.  I have made pizzas, Stromboli, steaks, chicken, pork chops and of course ribs, pulled pork, brisket etc.  This thing is incredible.  I haven't quite dialed it in yet as far as maintaining really low temps but that will come with practice.  It doesn't take long to heat up and the amount of fuel it saves is tremendous!


----------



## marauder (Apr 24, 2014)

SmokeFever said:


> It sure is, best purchase I have ever made.  I was originally planning on the BGE, but once I saw this in TrueValue and saw the differences my mind was made up.  I saved over $400 and all the accessories came with it, awesome!!
> 
> Bear, this is a pretty amazing little setup.  I have made pizzas, Stromboli, steaks, chicken, pork chops and of course ribs, pulled pork, brisket etc.  This thing is incredible.  I haven't quite dialed it in yet as far as maintaining really low temps but that will come with practice.  It doesn't take long to heat up and the amount of fuel it saves is tremendous!


the  start up let it burn for  5-7 mins then shut the lid  .. begin to tweak the upper and lower dampers ..... let it rise.. lower damper 1/2 what the upper is at all times  ... hopes this helps!


----------



## smokefever (Apr 25, 2014)

MARAUDER said:


> the  start up let it burn for  5-7 mins then shut the lid  .. begin to tweak the upper and lower dampers ..... let it rise.. lower damper 1/2 what the upper is at all times  ... hopes this helps!


Here is what I have usually done for a smoke. . . . . start the lighter cube and close the lid.  Then open top vent to 3, bottom dampers wide open.  I monitor the chamber temp and when it gets to 180, I close the bottom right damper completely and leave the left one barely cracked.  I close the top vent to 1/2.  It holds at 225 for about 10 minutes and once I open the lid to put the meat on the temp just shoots right up.  The lowest I have been able to get it is 250.  The way I have my charcoal set up is in a ring all around the firebowl with a couple pieces in the middle and the starter cube in the middle.


----------



## marauder (Apr 25, 2014)

i use a diamond start stick   i would make a little volcano  out the lump ... stick in the middle ... light it  cover with larger lumps . i was fighting temps too    open lid  to put in meat ..oxygen.... the temp would ignite to 270 from 220.. little  reading on  the stickbox  directions ... arrg      says  stick burns for 12 mins mmmmm.. more burn more lump ignited add O2 boom .. so how about half a stick  6 min burn .. that 's it ...!   little less lump ignited  slow climb  90 degrees 30 mins later 225 .. one fellow K owner suggested that he uses large cotton balls  in a  mason jar of alcohol  clean burn  and  1 cotton ball slow ignite !


----------



## sctdg35 (Apr 25, 2014)

You would be better off if you fill your Kamado with charcoal and not leave center open .I own a Chargriller Acorn Kamado .When I first got it was doing that ring thing that you described .What happens is that you are getting too much air flow even though you have it dampened down . Try filling your Vision and see what happens .Also get yourself a 1100 watt heat gun from Harbor freight,$9.95 .Easiest and fastest way to light you coals . 30 seconds and you have fire. Just put it on high and stick it on the coals ,when you start seeing sparks back it away a little and watch what happens.  Remember with the air basically coming up from the bottom  you have more control with it full of charcoal .

Ps Hope you are using Lump,and NOT Cowboy brand!!


----------



## dj54 (Apr 25, 2014)

Smokefever, I also just purchased the Vision pro series from Home Depot. I have had it about four weeks now and have found that if you pile the lump over the air grate in the bottom of the fire bowl, put the electric charcoal starter in the slot all the way, in about 15 minutes the lump will be well lit. Pull the starter out and spread the lump out and wait a few more minutes for the lump to flame up then close the lid with all the vents wide open. When it gets to smoking temp close the big vent on the right and put the one on the left at one or two. The main vent on top close all the way and open the small one on top to one. I am still learning on this cooker but a week ago i got about a nine or ten hour smoke on a pork shoulder and the temps held steady at around 225 to 250, you may have to tweak the settings a little but not too much. Once you get this baby hot it is hard to cool down.i have cooked chicken, steaks and slow smoked numerous things and i love this cooker. When i am done cooking i close all the vents and the fire goes out leaving lump for the next time. You can cook a lot of food on a little bit of lump on this thing


----------



## smokefever (Apr 27, 2014)

MARAUDER said:


> i use a diamond start stick   i would make a little volcano  out the lump ... stick in the middle ... light it  cover with larger lumps . i was fighting temps too    open lid  to put in meat ..oxygen.... the temp would ignite to 270 from 220.. little  reading on  the stickbox  directions ... arrg      says  stick burns for 12 mins mmmmm.. more burn more lump ignited add O2 boom .. so how about half a stick  6 min burn .. that 's it ...!   little less lump ignited  slow climb  90 degrees 30 mins later 225 .. one fellow K owner suggested that he uses large cotton balls  in a  mason jar of alcohol  clean burn  and  1 cotton ball slow ignite !


Never heard of the Diamond start stick, I'll check it out.  I'm using little wax lighting cubes and they light the charcoal great, its just a matter of holding the low temp.  I just need to do a dry run and try to hold different temps on it.  I'll get it figured out eventually lol


sctdg35 said:


> You would be better off if you fill your Kamado with charcoal and not leave center open .I own a Chargriller Acorn Kamado .When I first got it was doing that ring thing that you described .What happens is that you are getting too much air flow even though you have it dampened down . Try filling your Vision and see what happens .Also get yourself a 1100 watt heat gun from Harbor freight,$9.95 .Easiest and fastest way to light you coals . 30 seconds and you have fire. Just put it on high and stick it on the coals ,when you start seeing sparks back it away a little and watch what happens.  Remember with the air basically coming up from the bottom  you have more control with it full of charcoal .
> 
> Ps Hope you are using Lump,and NOT Cowboy brand!!


I don't leave the center wide open, just make a little hole for the cube to fit in and then I place a couple of chunks of lump over top of it.  I only use Royal Oak Lump charcoal, never briquettes or cowboy brand.  I just need to get a whole day to mess around with different techniques and temps.  I LOVE the cooker, its so versatile and does cook an amazing amount of food on such little fuel.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 27, 2014)

SmokeFever said:


> Never heard of the Diamond start stick, I'll check it out.  I'm using little wax lighting cubes and they light the charcoal great, its just a matter of holding the low temp.  I just need to do a dry run and try to hold different temps on it.  I'll get it figured out eventually lol


My Son said he used some kind of little lighting cubes this Winter:

The top of his Big Green Egg was frozen solid to the bottom half, so he lit some kind of lighting cubes he had, and dropped them in from the top to thaw it out enough to be able to open it. He said he thought about using a heat gun or hair dryer, but this worked pretty good.

Bear


----------



## bubba watson (Dec 31, 2014)

Been eyeing a BGE for a few months but the price hurts. I have a Masterbuilt propane smoker but my propane grill is rusting out and I plan to replace it with something more versatile. The vision looks awesome. You guys still enjoying them?


----------



## addertooth (Jan 1, 2015)

Bubba Watson,

Be sure to look at your other options on Kamado Grills.  There are several manufacturers of very capable Kamado-style grills out there.  BGE makes a fine grill, but take a look at offerings from Kamado Joe as well.  They typically include for one price all of the things you will end up needing to purchase separately for a BGE.  The ash tool, hot grate grabber, multilevel rack (divide and conquer) system, split diffusers (for doing half direct and half indirect cooking), X-Rack (which gives another level to move the diffuser stones to, or supports pots and drip pans) and the stand with locking wheels and side tables.  Whichever Kamado you decide upon will provide years of excellent cooks.


----------



## smokefever (Jan 3, 2015)

Bubba Watson said:


> Been eyeing a BGE for a few months but the price hurts. I have a Masterbuilt propane smoker but my propane grill is rusting out and I plan to replace it with something more versatile. The vision looks awesome. You guys still enjoying them?


Bubba, I was looking at the BGE as well but for the money I was able to buy the Vision Pro along with tons of accessories.  I think the deal breaker for me was the fact that you have to use a special tool or wet/dry vac to get the ashes out of a BGE.  With my Vision, I just simply slide the drawer out and dump the ashes.  This is by far the most consistent grill I have ever purchased.  Here are a few pics of recent cooks I have done on it. . . . . and yes, it gets hot enough that you can do some AMAZING pizzas!!













001 (3).JPG



__ smokefever
__ Nov 23, 2014


















001 (4).JPG



__ smokefever
__ Nov 23, 2014


















005.JPG



__ smokefever
__ Mar 30, 2014


















030.JPG



__ smokefever
__ Mar 9, 2014








Addertooth said:


> Bubba Watson,
> 
> Be sure to look at your other options on Kamado Grills.  There are several manufacturers of very capable Kamado-style grills out there.  BGE makes a fine grill, but take a look at offerings from Kamado Joe as well.  They typically include for one price all of the things you will end up needing to purchase separately for a BGE.  The ash tool, hot grate grabber, multilevel rack (divide and conquer) system, split diffusers (for doing half direct and half indirect cooking), X-Rack (which gives another level to move the diffuser stones to, or supports pots and drip pans) and the stand with locking wheels and side tables.  Whichever Kamado you decide upon will provide years of excellent cooks.


I agree 100%  Don't just go on instinct, take the time to do some research and weigh the pros and cons.  Either way, the technologies of these cookers is such that you will always have a consistent cook and be able to do whatever you want with it.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Jan 3, 2015)

Bubba Watson said:


> Been eyeing a BGE for a few months but the price hurts. I have a Masterbuilt propane smoker but my propane grill is rusting out and I plan to replace it with something more versatile. The vision looks awesome. You guys still enjoying them?


If you want the versatility of the BGE and can't handle the price then check out the Char-Griller Akorn Kamado grill. It does everything a ceramic grill can do and is much cheaper. It wont last as long as a ceramic but you can replace it several times and still cost less than a BGE. The thing I hate about the BGE is they nickel and dime you to death. You have to buy everything extra, that you really need to cook. In a ceramic, I much prefer the Kamado Joe lineup, they include everything you need to start cooking, have a much better more versatile grill arraignment and are still cheaper then the BGE.


----------



## slimc (Dec 23, 2015)

Smokefever do touchable any more updates ? Do you still recommend this model? I've been eying this model up from true value and wonder if you have had a chance to do some more smokes and give your two cents thanks


----------



## smokefever (Feb 17, 2014)

Hey everyone, been a while since I posted last.  I just went out and bought a Vision Grills Pro C Series Kamado Grill and it is absolutely incredible.  I had to work after I put it together, but yesterday on my day off I broke it in pretty good.  Here is a pic of it on my patio. . . 













VisionProCSeries.jpg



__ smokefever
__ Feb 17, 2014






So we had some company over and I bought a strip loin and had some chicken thighs marinating.  After cleaning and cutting the Strip, I rubbed a few steaks and cranked up the Vision.  It took 15 minutes and the temp was at 700 with 14 inches of snow on the ground.  I put the Chicken on the bottom rack (mistake) and after going to turn the steaks 1/4 turn I noticed the skin on the chicken was already getting charred.  I moved it to the top rack, put the pizza stone on the bottom rack and all was good.  I have a culinary background spanning 17 years and have always grilled some pretty incredible steaks.  These however, were the most amazingly flavored steaks I have ever eaten.  All of the layers of flavor were locked in and the steaks were so juicy it was almost unbelievable. 













SteaksonVision.jpg



__ smokefever
__ Feb 17, 2014


















SteaksVision2.jpg



__ smokefever
__ Feb 17, 2014






I have the Large Adjustable Rig and R&B Oval Stone heading my way, so I'll be doing a 5# brisket on this bad boy tomorrow along with a pizza for the kids.  Stay tuned!!


----------



## noshrimp (Feb 17, 2014)

Wow, looks like an awesome cooker. I heard they get hot but 700 in the snow is powerful. You should be able to make some incredible pizza at that temp. Congrats on your new rig.

Noshrimp


----------



## smokefever (Feb 17, 2014)

noshrimp said:


> Wow, looks like an awesome cooker. I heard they get hot but 700 in the snow is powerful. You should be able to make some incredible pizza at that temp. Congrats on your new rig.
> 
> Noshrimp


Thank you very much!  Yeah I'm pretty excited about it.  I researched for around 6 months before pulling the trigger on this thing.  What sold me was the removable ash pan.  I really didn't feel like raking ashes every couple of uses.  After reading TONS of reviews, a lot of concern was about how air tight this cooker is.  Apparently in the other Pro models, too much air gets in through the electric starter port.  Since I had it wide open, I didn't really get to test whether or not there would be the same issue with this one.  I'll find out tomorrow when I do a brisket, so fingers crossed it works like a charm


----------



## foamheart (Feb 17, 2014)

SmokeFever said:


> Thank you very much!  Yeah I'm pretty excited about it.  I researched for around 6 months before pulling the trigger on this thing.  What sold me was the removable ash pan.  I really didn't feel like raking ashes every couple of uses.  After reading TONS of reviews, a lot of concern was about how air tight this cooker is.  Apparently in the other Pro models, too much air gets in through the electric starter port.  Since I had it wide open, I didn't really get to test whether or not there would be the same issue with this one.  I'll find out tomorrow when I do a brisket, so fingers crossed it works like a charm


Beautiful pit! You know they should give you an open tab at the local butcher good for one week when you buy one. You should break that baby in on them! Sweet pit man, congrats!


----------



## smokefever (Feb 18, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Beautiful pit! You know they should give you an open tab at the local butcher good for one week when you buy one. You should break that baby in on them! Sweet pit man, congrats!


Hey Foam, thanks a lot!  If only the butcher was that kind  :)  I usually just run to Sams Club and buy the whole primal and cut it myself.  Saves the cost of someone else doing it for me.  I'm waiting on some wood chunks and some accessories to come today and I'll be firing it up for some test runs on different meat.  I gotta convince the wife to let me stock up the freezer now with a bunch of goodies


----------



## marauder (Apr 24, 2014)

just saw your  Kamado it is a wonderful thing ! ive been using mine for a little over a month .... well guess the other smokers i have are gonna have to go ! it is  the best so far ive used!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks for bumping this up, Marauder!!  I missed it the first time around!!

Awesome looking Steaks!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It looks a lot like my Son's BGE, and judging by those Steaks it does a Fantastic Job-----With your help of course!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## smokefever (Apr 24, 2014)

MARAUDER said:


> just saw your  Kamado it is a wonderful thing ! ive been using mine for a little over a month .... well guess the other smokers i have are gonna have to go ! it is  the best so far ive used!


It sure is, best purchase I have ever made.  I was originally planning on the BGE, but once I saw this in TrueValue and saw the differences my mind was made up.  I saved over $400 and all the accessories came with it, awesome!!


Bearcarver said:


> Thanks for bumping this up, Marauder!!  I missed it the first time around!!
> 
> Awesome looking Steaks!!!
> 
> ...


Bear, this is a pretty amazing little setup.  I have made pizzas, Stromboli, steaks, chicken, pork chops and of course ribs, pulled pork, brisket etc.  This thing is incredible.  I haven't quite dialed it in yet as far as maintaining really low temps but that will come with practice.  It doesn't take long to heat up and the amount of fuel it saves is tremendous!


----------



## marauder (Apr 24, 2014)

SmokeFever said:


> It sure is, best purchase I have ever made.  I was originally planning on the BGE, but once I saw this in TrueValue and saw the differences my mind was made up.  I saved over $400 and all the accessories came with it, awesome!!
> 
> Bear, this is a pretty amazing little setup.  I have made pizzas, Stromboli, steaks, chicken, pork chops and of course ribs, pulled pork, brisket etc.  This thing is incredible.  I haven't quite dialed it in yet as far as maintaining really low temps but that will come with practice.  It doesn't take long to heat up and the amount of fuel it saves is tremendous!


the  start up let it burn for  5-7 mins then shut the lid  .. begin to tweak the upper and lower dampers ..... let it rise.. lower damper 1/2 what the upper is at all times  ... hopes this helps!


----------



## smokefever (Apr 25, 2014)

MARAUDER said:


> the  start up let it burn for  5-7 mins then shut the lid  .. begin to tweak the upper and lower dampers ..... let it rise.. lower damper 1/2 what the upper is at all times  ... hopes this helps!


Here is what I have usually done for a smoke. . . . . start the lighter cube and close the lid.  Then open top vent to 3, bottom dampers wide open.  I monitor the chamber temp and when it gets to 180, I close the bottom right damper completely and leave the left one barely cracked.  I close the top vent to 1/2.  It holds at 225 for about 10 minutes and once I open the lid to put the meat on the temp just shoots right up.  The lowest I have been able to get it is 250.  The way I have my charcoal set up is in a ring all around the firebowl with a couple pieces in the middle and the starter cube in the middle.


----------



## marauder (Apr 25, 2014)

i use a diamond start stick   i would make a little volcano  out the lump ... stick in the middle ... light it  cover with larger lumps . i was fighting temps too    open lid  to put in meat ..oxygen.... the temp would ignite to 270 from 220.. little  reading on  the stickbox  directions ... arrg      says  stick burns for 12 mins mmmmm.. more burn more lump ignited add O2 boom .. so how about half a stick  6 min burn .. that 's it ...!   little less lump ignited  slow climb  90 degrees 30 mins later 225 .. one fellow K owner suggested that he uses large cotton balls  in a  mason jar of alcohol  clean burn  and  1 cotton ball slow ignite !


----------



## sctdg35 (Apr 25, 2014)

You would be better off if you fill your Kamado with charcoal and not leave center open .I own a Chargriller Acorn Kamado .When I first got it was doing that ring thing that you described .What happens is that you are getting too much air flow even though you have it dampened down . Try filling your Vision and see what happens .Also get yourself a 1100 watt heat gun from Harbor freight,$9.95 .Easiest and fastest way to light you coals . 30 seconds and you have fire. Just put it on high and stick it on the coals ,when you start seeing sparks back it away a little and watch what happens.  Remember with the air basically coming up from the bottom  you have more control with it full of charcoal .

Ps Hope you are using Lump,and NOT Cowboy brand!!


----------



## dj54 (Apr 25, 2014)

Smokefever, I also just purchased the Vision pro series from Home Depot. I have had it about four weeks now and have found that if you pile the lump over the air grate in the bottom of the fire bowl, put the electric charcoal starter in the slot all the way, in about 15 minutes the lump will be well lit. Pull the starter out and spread the lump out and wait a few more minutes for the lump to flame up then close the lid with all the vents wide open. When it gets to smoking temp close the big vent on the right and put the one on the left at one or two. The main vent on top close all the way and open the small one on top to one. I am still learning on this cooker but a week ago i got about a nine or ten hour smoke on a pork shoulder and the temps held steady at around 225 to 250, you may have to tweak the settings a little but not too much. Once you get this baby hot it is hard to cool down.i have cooked chicken, steaks and slow smoked numerous things and i love this cooker. When i am done cooking i close all the vents and the fire goes out leaving lump for the next time. You can cook a lot of food on a little bit of lump on this thing


----------



## smokefever (Apr 27, 2014)

MARAUDER said:


> i use a diamond start stick   i would make a little volcano  out the lump ... stick in the middle ... light it  cover with larger lumps . i was fighting temps too    open lid  to put in meat ..oxygen.... the temp would ignite to 270 from 220.. little  reading on  the stickbox  directions ... arrg      says  stick burns for 12 mins mmmmm.. more burn more lump ignited add O2 boom .. so how about half a stick  6 min burn .. that 's it ...!   little less lump ignited  slow climb  90 degrees 30 mins later 225 .. one fellow K owner suggested that he uses large cotton balls  in a  mason jar of alcohol  clean burn  and  1 cotton ball slow ignite !


Never heard of the Diamond start stick, I'll check it out.  I'm using little wax lighting cubes and they light the charcoal great, its just a matter of holding the low temp.  I just need to do a dry run and try to hold different temps on it.  I'll get it figured out eventually lol


sctdg35 said:


> You would be better off if you fill your Kamado with charcoal and not leave center open .I own a Chargriller Acorn Kamado .When I first got it was doing that ring thing that you described .What happens is that you are getting too much air flow even though you have it dampened down . Try filling your Vision and see what happens .Also get yourself a 1100 watt heat gun from Harbor freight,$9.95 .Easiest and fastest way to light you coals . 30 seconds and you have fire. Just put it on high and stick it on the coals ,when you start seeing sparks back it away a little and watch what happens.  Remember with the air basically coming up from the bottom  you have more control with it full of charcoal .
> 
> Ps Hope you are using Lump,and NOT Cowboy brand!!


I don't leave the center wide open, just make a little hole for the cube to fit in and then I place a couple of chunks of lump over top of it.  I only use Royal Oak Lump charcoal, never briquettes or cowboy brand.  I just need to get a whole day to mess around with different techniques and temps.  I LOVE the cooker, its so versatile and does cook an amazing amount of food on such little fuel.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 27, 2014)

SmokeFever said:


> Never heard of the Diamond start stick, I'll check it out.  I'm using little wax lighting cubes and they light the charcoal great, its just a matter of holding the low temp.  I just need to do a dry run and try to hold different temps on it.  I'll get it figured out eventually lol


My Son said he used some kind of little lighting cubes this Winter:

The top of his Big Green Egg was frozen solid to the bottom half, so he lit some kind of lighting cubes he had, and dropped them in from the top to thaw it out enough to be able to open it. He said he thought about using a heat gun or hair dryer, but this worked pretty good.

Bear


----------



## bubba watson (Dec 31, 2014)

Been eyeing a BGE for a few months but the price hurts. I have a Masterbuilt propane smoker but my propane grill is rusting out and I plan to replace it with something more versatile. The vision looks awesome. You guys still enjoying them?


----------



## addertooth (Jan 1, 2015)

Bubba Watson,

Be sure to look at your other options on Kamado Grills.  There are several manufacturers of very capable Kamado-style grills out there.  BGE makes a fine grill, but take a look at offerings from Kamado Joe as well.  They typically include for one price all of the things you will end up needing to purchase separately for a BGE.  The ash tool, hot grate grabber, multilevel rack (divide and conquer) system, split diffusers (for doing half direct and half indirect cooking), X-Rack (which gives another level to move the diffuser stones to, or supports pots and drip pans) and the stand with locking wheels and side tables.  Whichever Kamado you decide upon will provide years of excellent cooks.


----------



## smokefever (Jan 3, 2015)

Bubba Watson said:


> Been eyeing a BGE for a few months but the price hurts. I have a Masterbuilt propane smoker but my propane grill is rusting out and I plan to replace it with something more versatile. The vision looks awesome. You guys still enjoying them?


Bubba, I was looking at the BGE as well but for the money I was able to buy the Vision Pro along with tons of accessories.  I think the deal breaker for me was the fact that you have to use a special tool or wet/dry vac to get the ashes out of a BGE.  With my Vision, I just simply slide the drawer out and dump the ashes.  This is by far the most consistent grill I have ever purchased.  Here are a few pics of recent cooks I have done on it. . . . . and yes, it gets hot enough that you can do some AMAZING pizzas!!













001 (3).JPG



__ smokefever
__ Nov 23, 2014


















001 (4).JPG



__ smokefever
__ Nov 23, 2014


















005.JPG



__ smokefever
__ Mar 30, 2014


















030.JPG



__ smokefever
__ Mar 9, 2014








Addertooth said:


> Bubba Watson,
> 
> Be sure to look at your other options on Kamado Grills.  There are several manufacturers of very capable Kamado-style grills out there.  BGE makes a fine grill, but take a look at offerings from Kamado Joe as well.  They typically include for one price all of the things you will end up needing to purchase separately for a BGE.  The ash tool, hot grate grabber, multilevel rack (divide and conquer) system, split diffusers (for doing half direct and half indirect cooking), X-Rack (which gives another level to move the diffuser stones to, or supports pots and drip pans) and the stand with locking wheels and side tables.  Whichever Kamado you decide upon will provide years of excellent cooks.


I agree 100%  Don't just go on instinct, take the time to do some research and weigh the pros and cons.  Either way, the technologies of these cookers is such that you will always have a consistent cook and be able to do whatever you want with it.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Jan 3, 2015)

Bubba Watson said:


> Been eyeing a BGE for a few months but the price hurts. I have a Masterbuilt propane smoker but my propane grill is rusting out and I plan to replace it with something more versatile. The vision looks awesome. You guys still enjoying them?


If you want the versatility of the BGE and can't handle the price then check out the Char-Griller Akorn Kamado grill. It does everything a ceramic grill can do and is much cheaper. It wont last as long as a ceramic but you can replace it several times and still cost less than a BGE. The thing I hate about the BGE is they nickel and dime you to death. You have to buy everything extra, that you really need to cook. In a ceramic, I much prefer the Kamado Joe lineup, they include everything you need to start cooking, have a much better more versatile grill arraignment and are still cheaper then the BGE.


----------



## slimc (Dec 23, 2015)

Smokefever do touchable any more updates ? Do you still recommend this model? I've been eying this model up from true value and wonder if you have had a chance to do some more smokes and give your two cents thanks


----------

